# Replacing the windshield on a 81' droptop



## DropTop81 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had the pleasure of an 18 wheeler delivering a nice sized rock into my windshield the other day. I now have a nice chunk missing, and a really cool bat wing crack.
So I am wondering a couple things.
It is a 1981 Rabbit convertible, so will a hard top windshield fit? and what is the best way to remove and install the glass.
I think I can just cut the gasket and remove the old original windshield.
But I remember doing this on a 65 GTO and putting the new glass back in as a real bear.
Any suggestions?


----------



## somolovitch3 (Nov 3, 2006)

PPG fw399 has the mirror bracket/fw332 does not. And yes the hard top and the cabby use the same windshield.


----------



## DropTop81 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks somolovitch3, 
Now all I have to figure out is the best way to remove the old unit without a mess, and to install the gasket and new glass. I have heard there is a kit that uses a cable somewhat like a brake cable on a bike that works the glass into the gasket, but have not seen one, or found a forum that talks about it.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (DropTop81)*

Is this a windshield held only by the rubber gasket without being glued? Is there a locking strip used?
Like you said, you will probably be replacing the gasket as well, as it possibly will be destroyed trying to remove the old glass. If there is a locking strip, you will want to replace that as well. 
The best method I have heard of (but never tried myself) is to install the gasket on the glass, and then placing a strong piece of cord around the circumference of the rubber gasket with the ends in the bottom center overlapping by several inches. As you get the glass /gasket assembly into the opening (make sure the ends of the cord are inside the car), you can then pull the ends of the cord from inside the car thus pulling the lip into position on the inside. Soapy water will help in lubricating the gasket if needed during the install. After you have it in you can install the locking strip. 
The part numbers for the glass listed in the previous post are assigned by the universal NAGS numbering system used by all glass manufacturers, and is not exclusive to PPG (which is now called PGW by the way)
The "FW" prefix stands for "Foreign Windshield" followed by a 3 digit number. Any glass shop can look up a NAGS number for you. 


_Modified by randyvr6 at 7:44 PM 8-9-2009_


----------

